# Installation de fichier .dmg.sit



## funjazz (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour je suis debutant dans le switch ( et oui 10 ans de PC ca enleve quelques neuronnes ...)
Je voudrai installer un logiciel pris sur internet. Le telechargeur me telecharge sur le bureau un fichier .dmg.sit . J'essaye de l'ouvrir mais il me dit qu'aucune aplication par defaut n'est associées.
Comment faire .... Avec quel logiciel l'ouvrir ?

Quelqu'un pourais m'aider ou me donner un site qui resoudrais mon pb ?

Merci encore a tous


----------



## yoffy (27 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Une fois ton dossier à ouvrir sélectionné , tu auras en haut , dans la barre des menus , par "édition" la proposition "ouvrir avec" et là tu navigues pour trouver "Stuffit" parmi les utilitaires . Ce dernier devrait décompresser le bestieau et l'image à monter le  sera automatiquement .


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

Si tu as tiger Tiger,
il faut télécharger Stuffit Expander, ici


----------



## Tangi (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue ...

Si tu as Mac OS X version 10.3 (Panther) StuffIt est directement intégré au système et permet de décompresser n'importe quel fichier compressé, par un simple double-clic...

En revanche si tu as Mac OS X version 10.4 (Tiger) StuffIt n'est pas intégré et tu ne pourras compresser et décompresser que les fichiers ".zip"... Pour le reste il te faut télécharger StuffIt (c'est-à-dire pour les ".sit" et tout le reste)... Le lien est donné dans le message précédent... Une fois installé StuffIt tu n'auras qu'à doubler-cliquer sur le fichier pour le décompresser... Tu te retrouveras avec une image disque (".dmg") il suffira alors pour l'ouvrir de double-cliquer dessus, une nouvelle fois...

Voili, voilou ...


----------



## funjazz (29 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup j'ai trouvé c'est super
A bientot et encore merci
Funjazz


----------

